# Big Qld Maple log



## MAPLEMAN (Jan 21, 2009)

Milled this log a few years ago.It was about 7 foot wide at the base,then just got wider:huh: It was growing in a farm paddock,then a cyclone blew in and tore it out of the ground :yes: Bad for the tree,but good for me :laughing: It is a good example of how big these Qld Maple can get,this fellow would have been around 80-90 years old.Cheers Mapleman:thumbsup:


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

A tree that size here in Tennessee would be much older than 80 or 90 years. That must have been a strong storm to blow it over, I see all of the tops of the trees in the background have been broken out too.


----------



## mrbentontoyou (Aug 3, 2010)

any pics of that wood after milling MM? 
and at 7'+, what did you use to mill it???


----------



## MAPLEMAN (Jan 21, 2009)

Mizer said:


> A tree that size here in Tennessee would be much older than 80 or 90 years. That must have been a strong storm to blow it over, I see all of the tops of the trees in the background have been broken out too.


 Strong storm alright:yes: the wind i reckon was blowing 280-300klms an hour where we were,the cows were airborne:icon_lol: We salvaged about 150 ton of Sawlog from a nearby property,it was amazing to see these big old trees blown out of the ground.Qld Maple grow fairly fast,particularly in the tropics of North Queensland.Deep fertile soil,plenty of rainfall,and tropical heat..and away they go.:thumbsup:


----------



## MAPLEMAN (Jan 21, 2009)

mrbentontoyou said:


> any pics of that wood after milling MM?
> and at 7'+, what did you use to mill it???


.Didn't slab this fellow:no:.wanted to mill large turning blanks,and boards(where i could) instead. Used the Lucas Mill,and trimmed sections off it (they were later resawn) We called it 'special tree ' Here are some pics :smile: Cheers


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Having worked in a hardwood mill in the 80's, I am amazed at the quantity of beautiful lumber you run in to.


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

Once again that's some beautiful lumber.


----------



## MAPLEMAN (Jan 21, 2009)

Here's a few more pics;same tree:yes:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I wish you lived closer. Okay well, I don't mind you not living closer but I wish those trees lived a lot closer. 


.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

TexasTimbers said:


> I wish you lived closer. Okay well, I don't mind you not living closer but I wish those trees lived a lot closer.
> 
> 
> .


Boy, howdy, I'll second that !


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

What I would like to know is how on earth did you get that thing on (under?) the mill. Or maybe more realistically, how you sectioned it.
Beautiful lumber, makes me drool.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I just can't stop looking at this picture...that there is a beautiful pile of lumber. :yes:


----------

